# are fig tree branches safe for rabbits



## countryboy29842 (Jun 5, 2010)

hi i was wanting to know if fig tree branaches are safe for rabbits to chew on i know that apple branches and other fruit tree branches are safe but i only have fig trees in the yard so they will be easy to come by but i was wanting to make sure its safe to give them frist thanks 

David


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you know what variety of fig tree? you can Google "rabbits fig tree toxicity" and see what pops up.


----------



## countryboy29842 (Jun 5, 2010)

i believe its a brown turkey fig tree i know that is organic


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

There's absolutely nothing on a fig branch this time of year... besides hurting your fig tree by unnecessarily thinning it.

Cut a fig branch, taste it, and see if you think a rabbit would want to eat it... I seriously doubt it. The sap is very bitter. I'd think you'd need to feed a 'whole' lot of branches to make a dent in a rabbit's belly.

We tried several months of local 'wild trees/plants' as food for rabbits... they got their bellies full every day, but still almost starved to death, and couldn't survive on it... Maybe that's why wild rabbits are usually scrawny...???


----------



## countryboy29842 (Jun 5, 2010)

well they get pellets and good grass hay daily so it wouldnt be for food as more of something to gnaw on also what are some other branches thats safe for rabbits to gnaw on thanks


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I wouldn't. The sap of fig trees can be an irritant.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Safe trees for rabbits include sycamore, elm, sugar or silver maple, willow, poplar, apple and pear. There are more, I'm sure, but these are the ones I know best. Make sure the trees have not been sprayed.


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

My fig tree is stunted from repeated frosts - more of a fig bush. i just noticed the wild rabbits have chewed off all the branches leaving only a fig trunk behind. No dead bodies lying around, so there must be some attraction there, at least to wild desert rabbits.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I don't recall ever seeing a dead rabbit in the wild.... they make a tiny little mistake, and they're consumed by any of a number of predators. If they die, they're consumed by some of the same predators.

Side note: If you put hay around your fig trees, they'll weather frosts a lot better.


----------

